# Bad news



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Any else read in the papers up here about the bumf the lady who caught the big fluke is getting? It's not good.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I didn't*

elaborate!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nope*

haven't heard.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the going internet RUMOR is that the fish was a dragger fish and not a hook and line fish. Also, there is RUMOR that the fish is no longer available for examination because the lady left the fish outside her house and an animal came and ate it. Please remember, this is all RUMOR, and until any concrete evidence shows up, she still caught the fish.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've been following the story for more than a week now. The angler, a woman named Monica, made some very, very bad decisions. 

And the Web made them even worse. 

I'd like to believe her, but I'm waitin' on the polygraph before I make up my mind. 

Here's one article on the catch:
http://www.nj.com/news/ledger/index.ssf?/base/news-12/1188708825178750.xml&coll=1


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Polygraphs can be beaten. I did it at age 20 on a job interview. You just have to slow down and control your breathing and heart rate. So I don't give them too much credibility - expecially for people who are excitable or have zero self-confidence because they can easily trigger incorrect readings.



Newsjeff said:


> I've been following the story for more than a week now. The angler, a woman named Monica, made some very, very bad decisions.
> 
> And the Web made them even worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I Think I will wait for the IGFA to decide


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> I Think I will wait for the IGFA to decide


On second thought, that's an even better idea. :redface:


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*fluke*

Don't think the dragger season opens for another week or so,,, she caught the fish, she made some poor choices I agree, but 99% of it is crapola on the boards... I believe that the IGFA is going to approve it and rightly so....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yepper, that's the paper I was refering to NJ. Shame the fish didn't get eaten. Quite a few filets of that one...it'd take half a bushel of crabs to stuff it


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Guys,

Take a look at the fishermen magazine. She is currently holding several records in the boat contest for 2007. She is no beginner.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I think the girls outfished the boys down at the point last fall too. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been following it in the papers and on another board that won't be named here. I'm going both ways with this: 

1. This isn't her first record, so she knows what the IGFA is looking for and it seems she did the exact opposite almost every step of the way.

2. The sour grapes of most anglers is enough to make you sick. Before things started coming out about her "fishy" (sorry, couldn't help myself) actions, you'd swear by the reaction of most of the posters on the other unmentionable site that she'd just wiped her butt with the flag. A record fish is like a lottery ticket, anyone has a shot at getting one.

btw the class acts at the other site are tossing around the idea of blocking a major bridge or something if/when we get a more restrictive fluke quota.....one guy even suggested mailing short fluke to the state house on a Fri. so they rot over the weekend before being opened.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That's why*

Those sites, despite what they say are losing people left and right. I look at it this way, if she did infact hook it up, then congrats to her. If not then it should called out.


----------

